
Ask HN: How to avoid getting overwhelmed when starting to build new things? - tinktank
I&#x27;m beginning to avoid starting new projects because of the sheer effort and pain I know it takes to build and debug things to the point where they&#x27;re usable and can be improved.  The more I progress in my career, the worse it becomes (a bit like PTSD).  In many ways, not knowing was great as I&#x27;d approach thing without regard or knowledge of the suffering needed to get things working.  Do you chaps have any tips on not getting overwhelmed in this regard?
======
SimonSays12
I am not successful yet but experience the same feeling for my own job.
Honestly Jen Sincero's book:
[https://jensincero.com/](https://jensincero.com/) has helped me keep going.
I've listened to the audio version like 8 times now. It really is about
creating something that will excite you so much that the pain of going through
it, is nothing compared to the pain you have without what you are trying to
build and achieve.

------
bytematic
Just start small and iterate, people find sinple kanban boards helpful for
this. Don't set out to be popular or change the world. Satisfy yourself but
know when you should stop; I remade my portfolio about 4-5 times in the span
of a few years because I could never be fully satisfied, I sit on old finished
projects for various reasons. We all do it, just make yourself happy.

